# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Good physio in MA?

## HoldMyBeer

Recommendations for one? Probably a long shot, but you never know

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## pfdept59

What is a physio?

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> What is a physio?


Physiological therapist (physical therapy)
Got and old sports injury nagging me and a shoulder problem.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## pfdept59

Agile North physical therapy. [email protected]. 978-777-9700. Bryan is the best.He is also a strength and conditioning coach

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Agile North physical therapy. [email protected]. 978-777-9700. Bryan is the best.He is also a strength and conditioning coach


Thank you

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------

